# The Emperor protects



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

The armoured figure of Slaaneshi marine was wreathed in flames as celestian Sandra squeezed the trigger of her flamer. Unholy screams reched her ears, but it sounded like angel chorus to her. A number flashed across the inside of her helmet. _72._ Releasing the trigger, she aimed at another cultist that was charging at her, screaming incoherently. Changing her mind, Sandra dropped her flamer and unsheathed her chainsword and met heretical woman's own weapon. Steel ground against steel as neither combatant refused to give ground. Quickly kneeing her opponent in the stomach, Sandra delivered another kick to her face, breaking her jaw. A quick chainsword slash finished the job. _73._ She sheathed her sword and picked her flamer up and took a look around her. Her fellow Sisters were slowly advancing towards the enemy lines, and she joined them. As they moved forwards, more and more cultists and marines attacked them. Sisters fell under their weapons with cries of anger, dismay and pain, no longer able to deliver Emperor's Justice. Another group of heretics attacked Sandra and she responded with fire and steel. They swarmed her like a cloud and before she knew it, she was fighting for her life. Picking up a chainsword from a fallen Repentia, she slashed, ducked, parried and smashed her way through the heretical bastards, cutting down every single one of them. Numbers flashed across her visor, faster than she could comprehend. _74-75-76-77-78-79-80-81-82-83-84-85._ 
Sandra rose from the ground, her enemy's blood splashing down her armour. She felt a hand on her shoulder and when she looked up, she couldn't believe her eyes. The Emperor stood besides her, smiling at her with his eyes, both stern and loving. He spoke and though she didn't understand the words, she instantly knew what to do. The visage vanished, but she felt filled to the brim with energy. Screaming like posessed, she ran towards the trenches. She expected a hail of bullets to hit her, but no shots were fired. Her helmet visor zoomed in on the closest trench and she saw what had happened. The heretics' eyes had been burnt out, leaving bleeding holes. Such things happened to heretics when they were presented something so pure and clean. The other Sisters now were also approaching the trences and cutting into the hapless traitors. But she knew her target and jumped over them. Taking the second left turn, she saw the artifact. Even though it was so beautiful, she saw the marks of Slaanesh burned in it. The crystal was placed atop a throne, where a man sat. He was perfectly shaped, fit and handsome and Sandra already felt slightly aroused. She quenched her desires and revved her chainswords. The man spoke "You are a brave warrior, my dear." She stopped abruptly. He rose from the throne "Mother Slaanesh needs fierce fighters like you." He now stood before her. She would have cut him down, were it not for those eyes. They froze her into place. Looked into her soul itself. He removed her helmet and slowly touched her cheek. 

_What is he doi-Oh god, the pleasure!_

The almost alien sensation almost drove Sandra to her knees and one of her weapons slipped from her grasp. She felt like she was burning and she knew she couldn't resist for much longer. He noticed that and kissed her deeply. Now she gave in and embraced the man. This was good. She knew it. She responded with a kiss of her own and closed her eyes.

She saw darkness.

Then a light.

Inside the light, she saw Emperor's face. He wasn't angry. He wasn't shocked.

_He was sad._

Tears rolled down his beautiful cheeks as he mourned the corruption of Sandra. And that simply made her disgusted of herself. How could she do this to the Emperor? What kind of a weak-minded, brainless, gullible whore she was? HOW COULD SHE BETRAY EMPEROR LIKE THIS? Rage boiled up in her, rage against herself, the corrupting powers of Chaos, against the man before her. She opened her eyes and sent a crushing punch at his 'jewels' and tore them off. He screamed in pain and fell on the floor. She picked her chaiswords back up and set about slicing the heretic leader to bits. When she finished, she was drenched in his blood. _86._ Sandra now could focus on her objective. She jumped on the throne and sheared a large piece off. Instantly, she was assaulted by new visions and desires, yet she still didn't stop until the crystal was shattered and the daemon within was dead. Breathing heavily, she stood up. As she did so, she felt that she was wet down there. Wincing slightly, she took off wearily to meet her fellow Sisters. She had almost fallen to the devious whispers of Slaanesh, but the Emperor had saved her. Since then, she always redoubled her prayers. And she always knew one thing, one simple fact of her life that she hung unto till she met her death;

_The Emperor protects._


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Solid and well written! Good work on this one!


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Solid and well written! Good work on this one!


Thanks for the nice words, man. :grin:
Heh, looks like I'm better at short stories.


----------

